# Spanish/Red Skin Peanuts



## Davarm

Have a question for anyone who may be peanut growers.

My dad is looking for seed for the old verity of Spanish Red Skin Peanuts, the kind that you used to get in the peanut vending machines years ago and has been unable to find any.

Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## weedygarden

*I Googled it*

I googled it and came up with many possibilities. Are they called Virginia peanuts?

http://www.reimerseeds.com/early-spanish-peanuts.aspx They say they are currently out of stock, but you can get on the list to be notified when they are available. I have been looking for seeds and see this message for many things this time of year.

http://www.southernexposure.com/vegetables-peanuts-c-3_41.html Definitely pricier, but they have many varieties of peanuts.

http://www.henryfields.com/category/peanut_seed?p=0622789&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Vegetable%20Seed&utm_term=Peanut%20Seeds&CAPCID=3143461947&CA_6C15C=120020020000021818

I have tried to grow peanuts, but I think I am not far enough south to grow them.


----------



## Davarm

Thank you for the links.

I just got back from a visit with him and we talked "peanuts" for a while, the Talbert sounds like it may be what he was looking for.



weedygarden said:


> I googled it and came up with many possibilities. Are they called Virginia peanuts?
> 
> http://www.reimerseeds.com/early-spanish-peanuts.aspx They say they are currently out of stock, but you can get on the list to be notified when they are available. I have been looking for seeds and see this message for many things this time of year.
> 
> http://www.southernexposure.com/vegetables-peanuts-c-3_41.html Definitely pricier, but they have many varieties of peanuts.
> 
> http://www.henryfields.com/category/peanut_seed?p=0622789&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Vegetable%20Seed&utm_term=Peanut%20Seeds&CAPCID=3143461947&CA_6C15C=120020020000021818
> 
> I have tried to grow peanuts, but I think I am not far enough south to grow them.


----------



## *Andi

I would call the Virginia peanuts, red skin but not Spanish... In our area a Spanish peanut would be grown for a forage plant. (which I take you are not looking for)

But the Virginia peanuts are great to add to the garden. (They always do well...)

Sorry ... I'm not much help.


----------



## Dixie

weedygarden said:


> I googled it and came up with many possibilities. Are they called Virginia peanuts?
> 
> http://www.reimerseeds.com/early-spanish-peanuts.aspx They say they are currently out of stock, but you can get on the list to be notified when they are available. I have been looking for seeds and see this message for many things this time of year.
> 
> http://www.southernexposure.com/vegetables-peanuts-c-3_41.html Definitely pricier, but they have many varieties of peanuts.
> 
> http://www.henryfields.com/category/peanut_seed?p=0622789&utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Vegetable%20Seed&utm_term=Peanut%20Seeds&CAPCID=3143461947&CA_6C15C=120020020000021818
> 
> I have tried to grow peanuts, but I think I am not far enough south to grow them.


*You know that Talbert from Southern Exposure looks alot like them*.


----------



## Davarm

*Andi said:


> I would call the Virginia peanuts, red skin but not Spanish... In our area a Spanish peanut would be grown for a forage plant. (which I take you are not looking for)
> 
> But the Virginia peanuts are great to add to the garden. (They always do well...)
> 
> Sorry ... I'm not much help.


I dont know why he's so set on that verity, I just try to help him when I can.

I can say beyond doubt he doesn't want them as forage!lol


----------



## crabapple

When I was a small child, my father would buy red skin peanuts & call them Spanish peanuts.
I do not know if there are two kinds or this is a marketing thing.
I have planted Virginia peanuts from Henry fields & they did very well in the poor, dry spot outside of my garden until the deer found them.


----------



## UncleJoe

weedygarden said:


> I have tried to grow peanuts, but I think I am not far enough south to grow them.


I always thought the same thing being in Pa until last week. A fellow (early 70's) I met a few years ago always grows a nice big garden. I stop in now and then to see how things are growing and just to say hi. Last week I was driving done his road and he saw my truck coming. I hadn't planned on stopping that day but he was flagging me down so I pulled in. He had a plant in his hand that he had just pulled from the ground. I looked at the foliage first and didn't recognize it. He lifted it up and turned it over. There was a huge cluster of peanuts. Said he's been growing them since he moved here in the late 60's; 20-25 plants a year. He broke a couple open and handed me the seeds. I've got them right here on my desk letting the dry heat from the wood stove dry them out. I'm going to try them out next year.

They have red skins. Don't know if it's the variety you're looking for but I could ask him if he wants to sell any.


----------



## Davarm

UncleJoe said:


> I always thought the same thing being in Pa until last week. A fellow (early 70's) I met a few years ago always grows a nice big garden. I stop in now and then to see how things are growing and just to say hi. Last week I was driving done his road and he saw my truck coming. I hadn't planned on stopping that day but he was flagging me down so I pulled in. He had a plant in his hand that he had just pulled from the ground. I looked at the foliage first and didn't recognize it. He lifted it up and turned it over. There was a huge cluster of peanuts. Said he's been growing them since he moved here in the late 60's; 20-25 plants a year. He broke a couple open and handed me the seeds. I've got them right here on my desk letting the dry heat from the wood stove dry them out. I'm going to try them out next year.
> 
> They have red skins. Don't know if it's the variety you're looking for but I could ask him if he wants to sell any.


If he'd be willing to part with some I'd make it worth his while.

If you could set me up with contact info or provide him with mine I'd certainly appreciate it.


----------



## UncleJoe

How much/many would you like?


----------



## crabapple

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peanut
This is what I found, seems Virginia has it's own little group of peanuts.
There is a running peanut vine.


----------



## RevWC

Found this today!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peanut-Seed...51434860889?hash=item3a8aaf8159#ht_2070wt_776


----------



## JustCliff

I remember going into the department store as a kid getting warm Spanish peanuts. That is a great memory!
Yes. Spanish peanuts and Virginia peanuts are to very different monsters. The spanish are a small roundish shaped peanut. The virginia is more oblong ..well peanut shaped.

Hey Davarm: Surprise your Dad. get him some of these, put them in a glass bowl and nuke them for 30 sec or so and turn him loose on them. BEWARE! Very addictive! LOL
http://www.amazon.com/Planters-*******-Spanish-Peanuts-Salt/dp/B00BRL9QF6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390784199&sr=8-2&keywords=planters+*******+peanuts


----------



## kappydell

The Virginia peanut & Spanish peanut are indeed different...especially in the garden. I can grow the Spanish peanut up here in the Midwest, as its growing season is shorter than the Virginia peanut. It might be that is why it is smaller. Yes, I prefer the red skinned Spanish peanuts, too. That is usually what I find raw for baking & cooking purposes, when I can find raw peanuts.


----------



## dixiemama

My great grandparents used to grow VA peanuts and I remember well helping roast and salt them. I have too much shade on the farm (mountains too close) so they prob wldnt fare here but I am thinking of planting them on the old homestead where they used to grow. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Texas

We have quite a lot of peanut farmers in this area. (Lubbock) The grow Valencia and Spanish. The season is about the same as cotton. They plant in May-June and harvest September-October. For smaller quanities check Tractor Supply and Gebos later in the spring.


----------

